# WSJ article: Reading on phones



## Pickett

http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-rise-of-phone-reading-1439398395

When I recently bought a new phone, I purposefully chose the larger size so I could read more easily on it. In fact, reading was main reason I wanted to upgrade to a smart phone, so I would always have a book with me. I had previously carried an ipod for reading, but it is more convenient to just carry the one phone especially one with a larger screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's at least one member who recently bought a Kindle to read on instead of the phone.  I find reading on my phone (though I do it occasionally) tiresome compared to either my iPad or my Kindle.  But my Kindle is my favorite for weight, ease of reading in any lighting and battery life.

But yeah, if you only want to carry one device, the phone works fine!

Betsy


----------



## Marie Long

The phone is good for brief readings on the go, when I don't have an ereader available, but I agree with Betsy, staring at a small LCD screen for long periods of time is bad for the eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Marie Long said:


> The phone is good for brief readings on the go, when I don't have an ereader available, but I agree with Betsy, staring at a small LCD screen for long periods of time is bad for the eyes.


Well, I do think it depends on the person. I notice, personally, that long sessions with any backlit screen are more fatiguing than just reading the kindle. But I've known folks who weren't bothered at all by screen reading -- or game playing or whatever -- for long periods.

I also think screens are better nowadays -- more adjustable as to brightness -- so, if for some reason it's not practical for you to have both an e-reader and a phone, it's not as bad as it used to be to read on the phone.

Honestly, the big difference for me is the battery life. If I read on my phone, the thing would need charging twice a day!


----------



## WDR

I read three novels on my iPhone 3GS with the intent of seeing if it really was possible to comfortably read a book on a phone. My conclusion was, yes it was. I lost myself into the story as much as I did reading it on printed paper. After the unfortunate demise of my 3GS (its fall was cushioned by concrete), I got an iPhone 5 and was greatly impressed by the improved screen. I read Walter Hunt's A Song in Stone on my 5 and was quite comfortable with it.

However, I still find reading on an ebook reader and print to be more pleasant. Also, it took me slightly longer to sink into the book on the phone than it did via the other two media. I reduced the font size on my phone so more of the page would appear in the screen at any given point; I made the text reduced to the point where it was proportional to the screen as relative to the print in a paperback book. That did require I read with some magnifying reading glasses. But the size change made it easier to sink into the story.

I must strongly agree with one quote in the article, it often boils down to the device you have with you. Paper, e-ink, or LCD, if its there and you want to read, that's how it gets read.


----------

